# Everyone with horses!



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I want some pictures of horses to use on my photofiltre program to mess with so if you have any could you send me some of them? Thanks! 

P.S.
I get kinda bored just using my pics! :roll:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! Do you happen to have any pictures of him running or just some full body shots of him? By the way I still think he's gorgeous! :wink:


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## DW Farms (Oct 5, 2007)

Heres Blaze, Abby and Fred

Adam


----------



## DW Farms (Oct 5, 2007)

Heres Sadie and CrabApple


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you! Are you sure it's okay for me to use them?


----------



## DW Farms (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep use away!!

Adam


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's my Magic!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow! Beautiful horses! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Do you guys have a couple more? Thanks so much for these though! I'll show you what I made as soon as I'm done. 

Here's one.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Not a horse but a mule.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

AWWWW! TOO CUTE! I love mules! I'll work those into some soon!  Thanks! Colt or Filly?


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

The mule is a colt named Christian and the little red head is filly named Montana .
When I can I will dig through my pictures and post some more for ya.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

This is a little hired hand katie.


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Well since you asked! Here's more!

This is my favorite pic of these two, The one on the right is Dreamer and the one on the left is Choas,








At this moment Chaos is on his way to his new home, he's going to make one little girl very happy! I sold him to my co-worker for his daughter for Christmas, she's been asking for a horse forever!

This is Midnight and her foal Joker!









And lastly the youngest equine member of the family, who doesn't have an offical name, but I've been calling her Canya.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Is it alright with everyone if I fool around with your pictures too?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you sooooo much! They're all so pretty! And Haviris can I have that little mule filly? :roll: I wish! She's flashy! Thanks again!


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow all of these pictures are wonderful. Thanks for sharing everyone. Haviris, your horse Magic, leaves me speechless. And Morganslil 1 I love the goat in your avatar. I love those ears.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thank you Anna I'm hoping he will pass those on to his kids.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

double post sorry


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Sure you can use my pics!

Thank you goat fever, Magic is my dream horse!

Crissa, isn't that little molly adorable? We were abit shocked by all the white! Unfortunately I think her spots are going to roan out and she'll end up all white, but I think she's going to be pretty either way!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Haviris! I'll post it when I'm done.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is one I made for you, working on more:


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

That looks great! I can't wait to see the rest!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's one that I made. I think it turned out pretty cool!


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

That's awsome! He's another pic you might be able to do something with!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

That's GREAT Crissa! I fooled around with a few too


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are a few more I made:


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

There is another one that I did that is really nice, but I can't get it to post.


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

Here is a couple of my horses. You are welcome to use the pictures.


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Here it is:


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

And I used to mess with pictures a little. 
Here are some of mine.
Thought I would share.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

wow! Those are really nice. What program did you use?


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

I use Paint Shop Pro 7.
Now that I look at those pictures, the picture quality is really poor.


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

Havirs, I want you flashy mule filly. I love her color.


----------

